
How Much Longer Can Venezuela Go on Like This? - azuajef
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/10/venezuela-maduro-chavez-protest-caracas/505874/?single_page=true
======
the_duke
Nice to see such a techie post on a generic outlet like the Atlantic.

It might very well be too much between worlds though.

The non-tech readers will be confused by all the terms thrown around (sh, IPv4
scanning, ...), and for the reader in the know there's nothing new or
interesting in there.

